# First Pompano -- Start to Finish --



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I met up with Wade Stepler in Panama City Beach yesterday afterwork and we planned to go to the County Pier and look for Pompano, but not just any Pompano.....Wade's First Pompano. 

We made it to the pier later than we planned and it was almost 6:30pm when I made my first cast........LadyFish ON. The next 500 cast produced much the same. The number of Ladyfish that were hooked/caught was unreal....they were everywhere and neverending.

I eventually had become very tired of fighting through the ladyfish in an effort to try to find a Pompano and more or less had given up just before dark. Wade looked over at me and asked if he could try to use my Bailless reel just to see how it felt and worked for him and of course I oblidged. 

NO Kidding..... The very first cast Wade allowed the jig to sink and slowly bounced it along the bottom back toward the pier and bowed up on another fish. We had hooked so many Ladyfish that it was automatic for both of us to assume that here is another Ladyfish and Wade looked out and seen the Big Female Pompano turn on her side well away from the pier......and Yelled "It's A Pompano". After a short but a great fight the big Pompano came to rest in the basket and was raised into our world. 

We had Fresh Pompano for dinner last night, cooked in light Olive oil and served over Pasta with a White sauce made from the remants and drippings from sauted shrimp.....which went on top as well. 

Dang.

Enjoy and Congrats Wade.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Man that's great :thumbup:
Looks very tasty! So now you're gonna post the recipe you used right 
Congrats Wade :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go but I didn't see pics of the fish being cleaned??? What's up w/ that Curtis! DANG!!!! hahaha Love ya brother!


----------

